# Barcellona - Juventus: 19 aprile 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2017)

Ritorno dei quarti di finali di Champions League. Al Camp Nou, il Barcellona è chiamato ad un'altra "remuntada" dopo quella contro il PSG. In questo caso la Rimonta è più soft, infatti al Barcellona basterà vincere 4-0. 

Per quanto riguarda le statistiche. Il Barcellona in casa quest'anno ha vinto sempre con minimo 4 gol di scarto. 7-0 al Celtic, 4-0 al City, 4-0 al Borussia e 6-1 al PSG. Mentre la Juve ha vinto tutte le partite fuori casa quest'anno (record assoluto).

In caso di un gol della Juve, al Barcellona serviranno 5 gol.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match in chiaro sui canali Mediaset ed online sulle piattaforme Mediaset.

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2017)

Boh, faccio fatica a vedere i gobbi prendere 4 gol. Però contro questi del Farsa non sai mai come finisce.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Aprile 2017)

Se l'arbitro dovesse aiutare il Barça come in altre occasioni avranno discrete chance, ad arbitro imparziale però non ce la faranno mai.


----------



## juventino (16 Aprile 2017)

Per avere la certezza di passare dobbiamo segnargli un gol.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Aprile 2017)

Se allegri esce pure stavolta tutto si trasformerebbe in un fallimento epocale

Molto dipenderà da Messi ovviamente


----------



## Doctore (16 Aprile 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se l'arbitro dovesse aiutare il Barça come in altre occasioni avranno discrete chance, ad arbitro imparziale però non ce la faranno mai.



con l arbitro imparziale sono pari


----------



## vota DC (16 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh, faccio fatica a vedere i gobbi prendere 4 gol. Però contro questi del Farsa non sai mai come finisce.



Contro Conte il farsa non avrebbe possibilità di vincere un ritorno dopo un 3-0, allegri è più incostante in Europa, si è visto con il Milan contro il farsa.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Aprile 2017)

all'andata prevedevo la disfatta del farsa, adesso prevedo partita difficilissima per la juve. Se il Barcellona segna un gol subito, grandi possibilità di andare ai supplementari.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Aprile 2017)

Credo finirà 1-1 o al massimo 2-1 Farsa


----------



## kolao95 (16 Aprile 2017)

Se la Juve non segna secondo me può succedere l'impronosticabile..


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se la Juve non segna secondo me può succedere l'impronosticabile..



Ma il Barca può farne 3. Il problema è che non vedo come possano non subire neanche un gol con la sfascio di difesa che si trovano.

La presenza di Dybala sarà fondamentale.


----------



## Snake (16 Aprile 2017)

oh guardatevi gli ailaiz di ieri con la Real Sociedad, fanno pornografia dietro.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Aprile 2017)

Barca troppo indecente in fase difensiva. Vinceranno ma non passeranno.


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Aprile 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Contro Conte il farsa non avrebbe possibilità di vincere un ritorno dopo un 3-0, allegri è più incostante in Europa, si è visto con il Milan contro il farsa.



Conte e le sue celeberrime campagne europee, ricordiamo di lui le sconfitte con galatasaray e pareggi in Danimarca contro squadre di dopolavoro.


----------



## Tobi (17 Aprile 2017)

Viste le circostanze, non vedo come la Juve possa non vincere la Champions.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Aprile 2017)

Molto dipenderà dalla prima mezz'ora. Se segnano subito finisce in corrida e si rischia sul serio la remuntada.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2017)

3-1 per il Barcellona.


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2017)

Purtroppo penso che finirà 2-2 o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Aprile 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Viste le circostanze, non vedo come la Juve possa non vincere la Champions.



.


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Aprile 2017)

Prevedo una gara di tuffi dei giocatori dell'uefalona, minimo un rigore e punizioni dal limite a gogo, come sempre del resto.

Fondamentale segnare a tutti i costi.


----------



## Love (17 Aprile 2017)

la juve passa perchè è più squadra del psg...non subirà tanto senza segnare almeno un gol...prevedo una partita stile inter mourinhana 2010...


----------



## Love (17 Aprile 2017)

anche se godrei tantissimo se i gobbi uscissero come il psg...nello stesso identico modo...


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

*L'arbitro di Barcellona-Juventus sarà l'olandese Kuipers, lo stesso arbitro che 5 anni fa al Camp Nou assegnò due rigori pro-Messi nella vittoria dei blaugrana per 3-1 ai quarti contro il Milan di Allegri*


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *L'arbitro di Barcellona-Juventus sarà l'olandese Kuipers, lo stesso arbitro che 5 anni fa al Camp Nou assegnò due rigori pro-Messi nella vittoria dei blaugrana per 3-1 ai quarti contro il Milan di Allegri*



la tentazione di giocare over 3,5 c'è


----------



## Black (18 Aprile 2017)

un rigore per il barca ci sarà di sicuro. C'è curiosità sul fatto che possano essere più di 2


----------



## Luca_Taz (18 Aprile 2017)

Caressa ora:"Il Barca ha 0% di possibilità di passare"

giocatevi il passaggio del turno e agli amici juventini toccatevi fino a farvi venire le stigmate


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

Dobbiamo fare un'altra impresa, ormai si è capito.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Aprile 2017)

La Juve vincerà pure questa. Dubito che se la faranno sotto come i francesi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2017)

La Juve non uscirà neanche con l'arbitro contro.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Aprile 2017)

Non succede, ma se succede...


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2017)

L'ago della bilancia sara' ancora una volta Messi... finche' la difesa gobba lo tiene sotto controllo non ce n'e', ma se riesce a segnare un gol nei primi minuti, puo' esserci una svolta letale. Quando insinua negli avversari il pensiero di non riuscire a contenerlo, poi davvero non lo contieni piu' per il resto della partita. 

Pero' sappiamo che questo Messi non e' certo al massimo dei suoi livelli, difficile che ti piazzi il partitone tipo Cristiano Ronaldo con il Bayern... tranne che se affrontasse il Milan, in quel caso ovviamente ritornerebbe Dio.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *L'arbitro di Barcellona-Juventus sarà l'olandese Kuipers, lo stesso arbitro che 5 anni fa al Camp Nou assegnò due rigori pro-Messi nella vittoria dei blaugrana per 3-1 ai quarti contro il Milan di Allegri*



Speriamo che questo arbitro ci regali una bella serata.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Aprile 2017)

Daje Barca, facci il miracolo!


----------



## Crox93 (19 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo che questo arbitro ci regali una bella serata.



Speriamo aiuti ma la vedo impossibile per il Farsa.
Pensa che se gli regalano un rigore e magari un gol in fuorigioco comunque devono farne un altro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'ago della bilancia sara' ancora una volta Messi... finche' la difesa gobba lo tiene sotto controllo non ce n'e', ma se riesce a segnare un gol nei primi minuti, puo' esserci una svolta letale. Quando insinua negli avversari il pensiero di non riuscire a contenerlo, poi davvero non lo contieni piu' per il resto della partita.
> 
> Pero' sappiamo che questo Messi non e' certo al massimo dei suoi livelli, difficile che ti piazzi il partitone tipo Cristiano Ronaldo con il Bayern... tranne che se affrontasse il Milan, in quel caso ovviamente ritornerebbe Dio.



Ma no dai, anche all'andata nonostante aveva sempre mille uomini intorno ti ha messo due assist pazzeschi.

Magari la ruba il farsa! Forza Farza!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Speriamo aiuti ma la vedo impossibile per il Farsa.
> Pensa che se gli regalano un rigore e magari un gol in fuorigioco comunque devono farne un altro



Magari espelle un giocatore bianconero a caso.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Aprile 2017)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Magari espelle un giocatore bianconero a caso.



11 vs 8


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Aprile 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Speriamo aiuti ma la vedo impossibile per il Farsa.
> Pensa che se gli regalano un rigore e magari un gol in fuorigioco comunque devono farne un altro



Li ha aiutati a farne 6 e all'andata ce ne hanno già annullato uno regolare, il rodaggio è pronto eh


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Aprile 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Li ha aiutati a farne 6 e all'andata ce ne hanno già annullato uno regolare, il rodaggio è pronto eh



cosa vi avrebbero annullato?


----------



## 666psycho (19 Aprile 2017)

Passa la giuve... non c è storia. La giuve non prenderà mai 3 gol...


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2017)

Il Barcellona deve pensare di segnare solo 2 gol, il terzo è un plus e vien da sé.
Se segnano subito si fa bella ma la Juve è una squadra che si affida spessissimo al culo, speriamo cannino totalmente la partita perché con un golletto chiudono il match.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Daje Barca, facci il miracolo!



Ho più probabilità io di bombarmi lei


----------



## Aron (19 Aprile 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona deve pensare di segnare solo 2 gol, il terzo è un plus e vien da sé.
> Se segnano subito si fa bella ma la Juve è una squadra che si affida spessissimo al culo, speriamo cannino totalmente la partita perché con un golletto chiudono il match.



C'è da aggiungere la probabilità che l'arbitro massacri la Juve. 
A Barcellona se si esce indenni lo si fa sempre giocando contro due avversari: Barcellona e arbitro.


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è da aggiungere la probabilità che l'arbitro massacri la Juve.
> A Barcellona se si esce indenni lo si fa sempre giocando contro due avversari: Barcellona e arbitro.



Io mi aggrappo alla volontà dei piani alti di mandare avanti il Barca e portare il clasico in Champions nelle fasi finali.


----------



## Tobi (19 Aprile 2017)

Se prendono gol nei primi 20 è finita per loro


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Aprile 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io mi aggrappo alla volontà dei piani alti di mandare avanti il Barca e portare il clasico in Champions nelle fasi finali.



Ci saranno già le due squadre di Madrid in semifinale, e poi dopo le "sviste" pro-Real di ieri dubito che l'arbitro di questa sera sarà apertamente pro-Barça. 

Detto questo, per me resta una partita imprevedibile, anche se al 75% passa la J.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Aprile 2017)

La questione principale: Dybala sarà della partita?


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ci saranno già le due squadre di Madrid in semifinale, e poi dopo le "sviste" pro-Real di ieri dubito che l'arbitro di questa sera sarà apertamente pro-Barça.
> 
> Detto questo, per me resta una partita imprevedibile, anche se al 75% passa la J.



Sì ma quante volte il Real e il Barca si sono sfidate nelle fasi finali? sinceramente non mi ricordo ma se non li mettono a confronto ora quei due tra un paio d'anni saranno abbastanza usurati, Ronaldo ridendo e scherzando ne ha 32 eh.
Mi aspetto questo e un arbitraggio favorevole.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Aprile 2017)

In effetti è una delle ultime possibilità per fare un Ronaldo vs Messi in finale di champions. Si affrontarono già in Semifinale, nel 2011 (credo)


----------



## Victorss (19 Aprile 2017)

Dopo lo scempio di ieri sera se fossi tifoso Juventino stasera avrei paura, se tutto va bene stasera dal Camp Nou escono in mutande.
Pure le calze gli ruberanno sti spagnoli balordi, è anni che vanno avanti con aiuti su aiuti anche se non ne hanno bisogno dato le squadre che si ritrovano.
Sono talmente incarognito che nonostante io odi i gobbi con tutto me stesso non ce la faccio a tifare per i ladri d'Europa.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2017)

Io rosico, perché noi qua a da 4 anni mentre questi si giocano le semifinali di CL

Maledetto Galliani e Berlusconi hanno distrutto tutto quello di buone che hanno fatto.

Il Milan non merita di stare in tv


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2017)

*Ufficiali:
**
Barcellona (4-3-3):Ter Stegen; Piqué; Rakitic; Sergio; A.Iniesta; Suárez; Messi; Neymar; J.Alba; S.Roberto; Umtiti**

Juventus (4-2-3-1): Buffon; Dani Alves, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Khedira, Pjanic; Cuadrado, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. All.Allegri
*


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> **
> Barcellona (4-3-3):Ter Stegen; Piqué; Rakitic; Sergio; A.Iniesta; Suárez; Messi; Neymar; J.Alba; S.Roberto; Umtiti*[FONT=&]*
> 
> ...



Niente nato vecchio che fortuna


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Aprile 2017)

Boh...sapete una cosa? Sono felice di vedere una delle due squadre andare fuori. So che suona stupido, ma sono felice di vedere una di queste squadre piangere alla fine della partita. 

Pensavo di "tifare" Juve ma non ci riesco...ma...giammai tiferò il Farsa.


----------



## juventino (19 Aprile 2017)

Ho un'ansia addosso che non avevo manco alla finale del 2015.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

Io continuo a pensare che credere che i gobbi possano prendere 4 gol in una partita senza farne manco uno è pura follia...


----------



## Snake (19 Aprile 2017)

che cane Luis Enrique, Mathieu titolare una settimana fa ora manco convocato.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Aprile 2017)

Quanto odio quel moccioso di Dybala...


----------



## Igniorante (19 Aprile 2017)

Dybala simulatore scandaloso, spero gli si fratturino entrambe le gambe


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2017)

Quanto è scarso sto Piquè. Che asino.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2017)

Il Farça è rimasto negli spogliatoi.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

E questi dovrebbero fargli 4 gol... Come no


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> 11 vs 8



Magari. Eiaculazione a non finire.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Aprile 2017)

Rakitic asino non tirare se non sei buono


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2017)

Sti somari ne prendono 3 pure stasera.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Aprile 2017)

Sembra che sia la Juve che deve recuperare 3 gol, altro che remuntada


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

Il Farsa il gol lo prende al 100%


----------



## Crox93 (19 Aprile 2017)

Comunque è palesemente l'anno della Juve, un culo cosi...
Oh non voglio sminuire la prestazione di Torino eh, però...


----------



## kolao95 (19 Aprile 2017)

Solo con noi segnava 'sto maledetto.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2017)

Ma sparati Fessi!


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2017)

Se Messi sbaglia questi gol, vuol dire che il destino e' gia' segnato.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2017)

Sto nano stasera sta facendo pietà. Solo a noi ci prendeva a pallonata sempre e comunque.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Comunque è palesemente l'anno della Juve, un culo cosi...
> Oh non voglio sminuire la prestazione di Torino eh, però...



Assolutamente, lo dissi anche dopo l'andata, per me hanno già 3/4 di coppa in mano


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2017)

Mi sembra chiaro che ormai la juve sia in semifinale. Il Barca non riuscira' mai a fare quattro gol, ed anche se fosse, la juve da l'impressione di poter segnare. Quindi altro che remuntada. La Juve ha la strada in discesa.


----------



## sballotello (19 Aprile 2017)

Di gran lunga superiore la juve


----------



## koti (19 Aprile 2017)

Higuain 90 milioni


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2017)

Neymar e Suarez non servono a niente


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2017)

Che schifo sto Farça.

Ma come ha fatto il Psg a farsi stuprare in quel modo?


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2017)

Si... quest'altro si mette a fare le rovesciate.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

Se penso a chi diceva che a gobbi serviva un'altra impresa, mi viene solo da ridere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2017)

Che squadra odiosa il Barcellona, mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2017)

Primi 45 mostruosi dei gobbi..io non ho mai visto una squadra andare li con queste palle. Forse solo L'Altetico


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2017)

Veramente inascoltabile la telecronaca Mediaset.
La partita manco la commento, scontatissima.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che squadra odiosa il Barcellona, mamma mia



Neyamer dovrebbe essere già stato espulso.. atteggiamento vergognoso.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Aprile 2017)

In semifinale occhio al Monaco per la Juve, non devono sottovalutarli. Soprattutto in Francia.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Aprile 2017)

La Juve finora non mi sembra abbia fatto molto, di certo non ha subito l'effetto Camp Nou ma finora non ha preso gol solo per il modo ridicolo che hanno i catalani di giocare.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

Comunque, magari ora ne fa 5, ma Messi in una partita e mezzo non ha fatto NULLA. Zero.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La Juve finora non mi sembra abbia fatto molto, di certo non ha subito l'effetto Camp Nou ma finora non ha preso gol solo per il modo ridicolo che hanno i catalani di giocare.



Sono fissati con l'entrare in porta con tutto il pallone, è la loro più grande debolezza. Purtroppo per loro sanno giocare solo così.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Aprile 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque, magari ora ne fa 5, ma Messi in una partita e mezzo non ha fatto NULLA. Zero.



imbarazzante! i numeri li fa solo con le squadrette. Cristiano Ronaldo sta mantenendo un livello alto nonostante l'età,lui invece è nettamente in fase calante.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> imbarazzante! i numeri li fa solo con le squadrette. Cristiano Ronaldo sta mantenendo un livello alto nonostante l'età,lui invece è nettamente in fase calante.



Secondo me è anche una questione di "struttura" diciamo. Ronaldo è più costruito rispetto a Messi che invece è puro talento naturale. Per questo credo anche io che Cristiano durerà di più rispetto a lui.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2017)

Ci credo che il farsa vuol tenere Deulofeu sarebbe decisamente più utile di Suarez o Neycoso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2017)

Niente ormai a parte qualche crociato non si può sperare in nulla...


----------



## Igniorante (19 Aprile 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sono fissati con l'entrare in porta con tutto il pallone, è la loro più grande debolezza. Purtroppo per loro sanno giocare solo così.



Il Barca ha avuto le sue occasioni, si è già capito che stasera passa la Juve, ma per vedere una grande prestazione di un'italiana fuori casa prego riguardarsi United - Milan e trovare le differenze


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

Notare comunque come in un'azione Dybala era a terra come se gli avessero sparato, il pallone va nella sua direzione e lui si rialza miracolosamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

Io tifo sempre per un espulsione o in una piccola rissa. Insomma voglio macello.

Poi godo a vedere le checches catalane che si lamentano per ogni cosa con l'arbitro, che fanno i prepotenti.


----------



## koti (19 Aprile 2017)

Neymar di gran lunga il migliore del Farca.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Aprile 2017)

Neymar vergognoso. Non ne fa una buona.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2017)

Che ridicolo sto Neymar


----------



## Crox93 (19 Aprile 2017)

Dopo queste due partite io proporrei lo scambio alla pari Bacca - Messi, non possono rifiutare


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2017)

Mah... non vedono la porta


----------



## sballotello (19 Aprile 2017)

Non segnano neanche giocando tuta lavoro notte


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2017)

La giuve è una roccia , non segnerà mai il Farsa


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2017)

Ormai è fatta per la juve, complimenti a loro.


----------



## sballotello (19 Aprile 2017)

Finché vogliono entrare in rete con la palla...


----------



## chicagousait (19 Aprile 2017)

Secondo me tra poco gli spagnoli segneranno


----------



## koti (19 Aprile 2017)

Messi hahaha


----------



## kolao95 (19 Aprile 2017)

Ma non si vergognano? Ahahah


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2017)

Ma sparati nano


----------



## Igniorante (19 Aprile 2017)

Messi finitissimo


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2017)

Messi sembra Diamanti


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2017)

Se ciao


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

Non segnano manco se giocano per i prossimi 200 anni. Ma si sapeva già.


----------



## sballotello (19 Aprile 2017)

Neanche quello della bandiera..


----------



## Aragorn (19 Aprile 2017)

Ma hanno fatto almeno un tiro (dico uno) nello specchio della porta ?


----------



## Superpippo80 (19 Aprile 2017)

Messi come Bacca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

Non fanno un tiro in porta questi del barca


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma hanno fatto almeno un tiro (dico uno) nello specchio della porta ?



I gobbi stanno facendo un'impresa così epocale che non ricordo una parata di Buffon.


----------



## sballotello (19 Aprile 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Messi come Bacca



Allora deve entrare lapadula


----------



## Superpippo80 (19 Aprile 2017)

Anche quando arrivano al tiro tirano fuori


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Aprile 2017)

Messi sembra stia facendo schifo di proposito. Irriconoscibile


----------



## sballotello (19 Aprile 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> I gobbi stanno facendo un'impresa così epocale che non ricordo una parata di Buffon.



I gobbi saranno più esaltati del solito


----------



## Superpippo80 (19 Aprile 2017)

Molti bolliti in questo Barca.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Aprile 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Messi come Bacca



Vacca stasera avrebbe segnato, e ho detto tutto


----------



## koti (19 Aprile 2017)

Suarez avrà toccato tre palloni in tutta la partita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2017)

Ma un gol riusciranno a farlo ?


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma un gol riusciranno a farlo ?



Cercano sempre di entrare in porta con il pallone, quindi no.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Aprile 2017)

Ahahahah Neymar


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

Neymar fa tutto bene tranne i tiri.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2017)

Ma sto Neymar non si vergogna?

Solo nel calcio di oggi può essere considerato fenomeno uno così.


----------



## Superpippo80 (19 Aprile 2017)

Juve-Real e Atletico-Monaco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

Cmq bravi i juventini a non fare mai fallo. Solo due ammoniti, gli sta andando di lusso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Neymar non si vergogna?
> 
> Solo nel calcio di oggi può essere considerato fenomeno uno così.



Scarta tutti poi la perde sempre


----------



## sballotello (19 Aprile 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Juve-Real e Atletico-Monaco



Ma si sanno già gli accoppiamenti o ci Sara sorteggio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2017)

Iniesta farebbe bene a ritirarsi


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Ma si sanno già gli accoppiamenti o ci Sara sorteggio



Sorteggio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

Madonna neanche la gioia di vedere un gol, un rosso. Barcellona inutile. Sti somari.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Neymar non si vergogna?
> 
> Solo nel calcio di oggi può essere considerato fenomeno uno così.



E al circo, anche...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Ma si sanno già gli accoppiamenti o ci Sara sorteggio



Juventus monaco e derby di Madrid


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2017)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Madonna neanche la gioia di vedere un gol, un rosso. Barcellona inutile. Sti somari.



Che amarezza


----------



## koti (19 Aprile 2017)

Messi che sbaglia gli stop tipo Bacca...


----------



## Igniorante (19 Aprile 2017)

Che chiavica Messi, manco stoppare i palloni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

Era rigore, ma chissene frega. Catalani a casa, vergognatevi.


----------



## Superpippo80 (19 Aprile 2017)

Se Messi vale 200 milioni Bacca ne vale 100.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Aprile 2017)

Bravi questi somari che cantano ahahah contenti voi, se tanto mi da tanto avete imboccato il tunnel in cui a suo tempo entrammo anche noi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

Questi rischiano veramente di fare il triplete.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2017)

La Juventus è davvero fortissima ragazzi


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2017)

Sti asini meritano di andare a casa , ma hanno tirato in porta ?


----------



## Dany20 (19 Aprile 2017)

La Juve ha meritato di passare. Ha fatto una partita perfetta con una super difesa, la più forte al mondo.


----------



## sballotello (19 Aprile 2017)

I gobbi hanno meritato, il barca troppo lezioso ed ha meritato di uscire


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2017)

2 gol subiti ragazzi di che stiamo Parlando.. questi non prendono gol manco al Camp nou e quando mai allora?


----------



## koti (19 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Juventus è davvero fortissima ragazzi


Già, squadrone assurdo. Mai visto il Barca al Camp Nou fare zero tiri in porta.


----------



## Marilson (19 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sti asini meritano di andare a casa , ma hanno tirato in porta ?



solo una volta lollo, 14 tiri fuori lo specchio. Un tiro debole centrale di Messi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2017)

La CL possono solo perderla a questo punto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Aprile 2017)

Juve nettamente la favorita del quartetto finale, se non vincono quest'anno sono dei folli


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2017)

lo dissi dopo la gara di andata e lo ripeto ora: sono sicuro che la juve NON vincerà la champions

(non è una gufata...lo credo davvero)


----------



## Dany20 (19 Aprile 2017)

Come ha fatto Luis Enrique a fare il triplete non si sa. Oggi non si è sentito proprio. Zero carica. Un miracolato.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2017)

L'unica squadra che può dargli fastidio, ma neanche più di tanto secondo me è l'Atletico, le altre due non sono neanche da prendere in considerazione, dispiace ma onestamente la meritano per il percorso fatto in questi 4-5 anni.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

180 minuti a voler entrare in porta passeggiando. Il Barcellona è uscito perchè è dal dopo-Guardiola che va avanti per inerzia, senza un'alternativa tattica, giocando di fatto, da 10 anni sempre allo stesso modo. Con il passare del tempo poi è normale che gli altri capiscano come affrontarti (specie Allegri che ci ha giocato contro un'infinità di volte). Così facendo l'unica cosa che puoi fare è affidarti ai singoli sperano che inventino qualcosa, e se sono fuori forma o contenuti bene da una squadra ben organizzata e solida, inevitabilmente, perdi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2017)

Comunque non per dire ma Allegri tatticamente è il miglior allenatore del mondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

Questi rischiano veramente di fare il triplete.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2017)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Questi rischiano veramente di fare il triplete.



Ormai è tutto nelle loro mani, due competizioni le hanno in tasca, la terza per 3/4 pure.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Aprile 2017)

Ora mi aspetto i servizi di 12 ore consecutive di Sky Juve 24 con tanto di musica dolce (al pianoforte!) sotto e il grido al miracolo della grande Juve! Una squadra col gioco del Napoli di Sarri (Il Milan di Sacchi è inferiore, chiaramente), Dybala il giocatore più forte della storia dello sport, Chiellini che insegna a difendere a Baresi e il cuore degno del miglior Leicester di Ranieri


----------



## 1972 (19 Aprile 2017)

mi pare evidente la finedella tattica del " giro palla"- spero lo capisca pure il nostro..... de sti tempi abbisogna correre velox in vertical.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'unica squadra che può dargli fastidio, ma neanche più di tanto secondo me è l'Atletico, le altre due non sono neanche da prendere in considerazione, dispiace ma onestamente la meritano per il percorso fatto in questi 4-5 anni.



La.merita molto di più l'Atletico a questo punto. Due finali e un quarto col Real Madrid.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Aprile 2017)

In 10 anni sono passati dalla Serie B ad essere una delle squadre più forti d'Europa, noi invece siam passati da Campioni d'Europa a squadra che lotta per il 6° posto. Temo ci vorrà parecchio per limare il gap. 
Detto questo, stasera sono rimasto più impressionato in negativo dal Barca che in positivo dalla Juve.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Aprile 2017)

Per carità, la solidità della Juventus ha impressionato tantissimo anche me, però bisogna considerare anche che il Barcellona tatticamente è il nulla più assoluto, cioè non ci sono movimenti da squadra, non c'è corsa, intensità, non c'è quasi nulla, c'è solo l'affidarsi ciecamente alle iniziative dei tre fenomeni lì davanti, uno dei quali sembra in grandissimo declino psicofisico, almeno a certi livelli. Monaco, Atlético e Real secondo me hanno le carte per poter impensierire la Juventus e per quanto mi riguarda non è già scritto l'esito finale.


----------



## Snake (19 Aprile 2017)

delle 4 rimaste la più forte è il Real, la più solida è la Juve, l'Atletico mi pare una semifinalista abusiva a sto giro dato che sono arrivati lì per inerzia affrontando squadre di scappati di casa, il Monaco è quella che gioca meglio di tutte, mi ricorda il Borussia finalista di Klopp ma dietro sono abbastanza pornografici.


----------



## Superpippo80 (19 Aprile 2017)

Per me il Real la batte la Juve


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Aprile 2017)

doppio confronto dominato...inutile anche fare commenti tecnici...ora speriamo che sul più bello si sgonfino come quasi sempre...


----------



## Doctore (19 Aprile 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> In 10 anni sono passati dalla Serie B ad essere una delle squadre più forti d'Europa, noi invece siam passati da Campioni d'Europa a squadra che lotta per il 6° posto. Temo ci vorrà parecchio per limare il gap.
> Detto questo, stasera sono rimasto più impressionato in negativo dal Barca che in positivo dalla Juve.



Ringraziamo galliani e la sua malagestione...
Non sono d accordo secondo me rispetto a quella juve siamo piu avvantaggiati per 2 motivi...
Non partiamo dalla b e secondo motivo non abbiamo piu il gondom a fare mercato.


----------



## falconez (19 Aprile 2017)

Con tutto il rispetto,ma questa che stasera non ha praticamente tirato in porta è la stessa squadra incensata poche settimane fa per la super remuntada contro il PSG....dov'è il trucco?
Io penso che la verità stia nel mezzo,ho visto una Juve ben messa che ha concesso poco o niente e,d'altro canto,un Barsa stranamente impreciso nelle conclusioni e che dava l'impressione di non sapere come far male.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Aprile 2017)

Messiahahhahahahhahahaha....ripeto grandissimo giocatore, tra i più forti di sempre ma Maradona, Ronaldo (quello vero) e anche Dinho di un altro livello rispetto a sto nano.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Aprile 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo galliani e la sua malagestione...
> Non sono d accordo secondo me rispetto a quella juve siamo piu avvantaggiati per 2 motivi...
> Non partiamo dalla b e secondo motivo non abbiamo piu il gondom a fare mercato.



Non era un paragone tecnico, ho solo riportato due (ahimè) dati di fatto che rendono bene l'idea di quanta passione e menefreghismo abbiano rispettivamente messo Andrea Agnelli e Silvio Berlusconi in questi ultimi anni


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2017)

Quel maledetto del Nano poteva segnare solo contro di Noi tra Inter e Juve non ha mai segnato.

Maledetto maledetto


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Aprile 2017)

Comunque solo il cholito può fermare i ladri mafiosi, il Real forse è la squadra più forte da avversario ma è anche quella che lascia più spazi.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quel maledetto del Nano poteva segnare solo contro di Noi tra Inter e Juve non ha mai segnato.
> 
> Maledetto maledetto



Infatti, sto fetentone solo contro di noi fa il marziano ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

Credo che infatti sia proprio la Juve la favorita.


----------



## juventino (19 Aprile 2017)

Ebbene sì, siamo uno squadrone.
Ho mantenuto volutamente un basso profilo fino al fischio finale di stasera ed ora credo che sia impossibile non scoprirsi. La squadra ha accumulato un'esperienza internazionale dei singoli ormai importante e quindi una consapevolezza dei propri mezzi che gli consente di affrontare le partite con il giusto atteggiamento.
E poi c'è lui, il nostro condottiero: Max è riuscito dove tanti allematori prima di lui avevano miseramente fallito, ha creato una Juventus veramente temibile, anche in Europa e aggiungerei non da quest'anno (perché se l'anno scorso non fosse stato per Evra sono convinto che ce la saremo potuta giocare anche noi). Giù il cappello per un allenatore che ormai nessuno può più contestare. Mi spiace, ma per me dichiarare che Allegri non è un grande allematore non è più un'opinione.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Aprile 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Messiahahhahahahhahahaha....ripeto grandissimo giocatore, tra i più forti di sempre ma Maradona, Ronaldo (quello vero) e anche Dinho di un altro livello rispetto a sto nano.



Ancora co sta storia del "vero" Ronaldo (apro e chiudo OT  )


----------

